# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour campuchia khoi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần giá rẻ gọi 0913881598

## hoabinhtourist.hcm

CAMBODIA VƯƠNG QUỐC BỎ QUÊN
*KHỞI HÀNH:  THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*
*SỐ NGÀY : 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM*
*Quý khách có 1 đêm tại khách sạn Naga Word tiêu chuẩn 5 sao* 
*               Du lịch Campuchia là điểm hấp dẫn khi quý khách đất nước đầy màu sắc nhất là sự hiếu khác luôn là điểm hấp dẫn nhất bên cạnh đó là những danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như: Angkor Wat huy hoàng, đền Tà Rum lãng quên hay đền bayyon huyền bí tất cả mang một sắc thái hoàng tráng và có cái gì đó bí hiểm. Đây là nơi mà trên cõi đời của cuộc sống ai cũng muốn đến. Trở thành một kỳ quan thứ bảy trong tourquý khách được nghỉ những nới rất là hòang tráng khách sạn 5 sao tiêu chuẩn quốc tế nơi hoàng tráng bật nhất cùa campuchia.*

 
*Ngày 1:  TP.HCM – PHNÔMPÊNH* 
*05h00*: Xe và hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại điểm tập trung và khởi hành đi *Phnômpênh*. Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại *Trảng Bàng*. *07h30* đến cửa khẩu *Mộc Bài*, làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh. Tiếp tục khởi hành đi *Phnômpênh.* 
*12h30:* Dùng cơm trưa tại thủ đô *Phnômpênh.* 
*2h30* Quý khách nhận phòng. Nghỉ ngơi.
3h00 Chiều tham quan Hòang Cung – Chùa Vàng, Bạc, Đài Độc lập – Tượng đài Hữu Nghị, Dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan Thủ đô Phnôm Pênh về đêm dọc theo bờ sông Mêkông thơ mộng và thử vận may tại Casino Naga( 7h00). Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 2: PHNÔMPÊNH - SIÊM RIỆP* 
 Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. 07h30 trả phòng. Tham quan các trung tâm mua sắm lớn tại Phnôm Pênh, tham quan Tuợng Đài Độc lập biểu tượng của thủ đô. Ăn trưa tại PhnômPênh. Sau đó khởi hành đi Siêm Riệp. Trên đường ghé thăm cây cầu đá ( Cầu Rồng) cổ nhất Đông Nam Á: Kom Pong Kdei.  Tiếp tục khởi hành đi Siêm Riệp. 
17h30 Đến Siêm Riệp. Dùng cơm tối. 
7h30: Buổi tối quý khách có thể xem show diễn “ Smiles of Angkor” bằng công nghệ ánh sáng 4D tuyệt hảo do Hàn Quốc đầu tư, lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Campuchia (chi phí tự túc giá vé 25 &/khách). Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 3:  SIÊM RIỆP* 
 7h00: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Sáng tham quan Khu Đền Angkor Wat một trong những kỳ quan của thế giới, thiêng liêng bậc nhất ở Đất nước Chùa Tháp. Tham quan quần thể cung điện Angkor Thom: tượng Bayon bốn mặt với nụ cười phúc hậu và bí ẩn, chiêm ngưỡng nghệ thuật kiến trúc Angkor hùng vĩ. Sau đó tham quan Hoàng Cung của vị vua Yayavarman thứ VII thế kỷ XII, thăm Quảng trường đấu Voi – nơi tổ chức các lễ hội truyền thống của Người Khơme cổ
12h00 dùng cơm trưa. Chiều tham quan các ngôi đền Banteay Kdey, Takeo cổ kính, quan trọng nhất là Đền Taprohm, nơi ghi lại sự tàn phá khủng khiếp của thiên nhiên gần 1000 năm qua. Nơi đây đã được hollywood chọn làm bối cảnh chính trong bộ phim nổi tiếng “Bí Mật Ngôi Mộ Cổ” do nữ minh tinh Angelina Jolie thủ vai chính. 
17h00 Leo Núi Bakheng ngắm hoàng hôn trên đỉnh núi, phóng tầm nhìn toàn cảnh *Angkor* Wat, Hồ Barây, sân bay Siêm Riệp. 
18h00 dùng cơm tối tại với các món ăn tự chọn (buffet) tứ phương và cùng thưởng thức điệu múa Apsara quyến rũ làm đắm say lòng người. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 4: SIÊM RIỆP – TPHCM * 

06h00 Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đón và đưa Quý khách trở về Tp.HCM. 12h00 đến Kom Pong Cham. Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau đó khởi hành về TPHCM, 
15h30 đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh. 
Đến TPHCM lúc 18h30, xe đưa Quý khách về điểm tập trung ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.
Giá tour : 179USD
Phụ thu phòng đơn : 65 USD
 
Bao gồm: 
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình tại nhà hàng.
- Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt theo suốt chương trình. 
- Khách sạn 5 sao tiêu chuẩn (02 khách/phòng). 
 Phnom Phenh: 5 sao Naga, Sopitel,lanscap...

* Rep: 4 sao dararenstay,* *Smiling*, Angkoria, Lucky Angkoria, Pruhm Bayon (4 sao)
 Xe 45 chỗ đời mới.
- Quà tặng: nón, vỏ bao hộ chiếu, bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế 5.000 usd/ khach
Không bao gồm: 
- Hộ chiếu và các chi phí cá nhân khác. 
- Visa Campuchia: 25 USD/khách. 
- Visa re-entry Việt Nam đối với khách Việt Kiều và Nước ngoài: 55 USD/khách (nộp hồ sơ trước 4 ngày làm việc).
- Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế ( 3 USD/khach/ngay ) 
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng.
Lưu ý: 
- Thứ tự các điểm tham quan có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với tình hình thực tế.
- Giá vé trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.
- Từ 2 đến dưới 11 tuổi tính 90% người lớn (bé ngủ giường riêng phòng 02 giường)
- Từ 4 đến dưới 9 tuổi tính 75% người lớn (bé ngủ giường riêng phòng 03 giường)
- Từ 2 đến dưới 4 tuổi tính 50% người lớn (bé ngủ chung giường cha mẹ)
- Dưới 2 tuổi tính 10% người lớn.
 Mọi nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ
*CÔNG TY TỔ CHỨC HỘI NGHỊ, SỰ KIỆN VÀ DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ HÒA BÌNH*
*Trụ sở chính: 42 Phan Văn Trị, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*
*VP làm việc: Số 39 Phố An trạch I, Đoàn Thị Điểm, Đống Đa, HN*
*VP đại diện Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: Số 13 Đường Cù Lao, phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận – T.p HCM*
*T: (08)35171797 , 35171252, 35170572*
*F: (08) 35170447*
*M: 0913.881.598 Mr.Đức Thắng*
*E:* *Tours.hcm@hoabinhtourist.com** Y:Hoabinhtourist.hcm2*
*www.hoabinhtourist.com; www.tochucsukienvietnam.com*

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Tour " Khám phá Angkor Huyền thoại " khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần giá rẻ gọi 0913881598.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

vui hè cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Angkor huyền thoại cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Vui hè cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Tour Campuchia khởi hành hằng tuần giá rẻ.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

du lịch thế giới cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

khám phá Việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch thế giới cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Việt cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Hoabinhtourist đồng hành cùng bạn trên mọi nẻo đường.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch tết cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du xuân cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho tuần mới.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

khám phá vương quốc campuchia cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngay moi nào

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngay moi

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch Việt cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------

